# Brownie Automatic



## minicoop1985 (Feb 18, 2016)

Brownie Automatic by Michael Long, on Flickr

I like the red bellows and the fact it takes 120 film, but could use some restoring to be really usable. This is part of my wife's collection.

Before someone yells "HOLY OVEREXPOSED PHOTO BATMAN" I was testing my new strobes and don't have a meter.


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 18, 2016)

That is one cool camera. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## tirediron (Feb 18, 2016)

HOLY OVEREXPOSED PHOTO BATMAN

Nice folder!


----------



## vintagesnaps (Feb 18, 2016)

You stole my camera! 

Mine is actually a little different, I like red bellows on yours.


----------

